# WOL Linux bei nutzung von Netzlaufwerken



## H3!nZ (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf einem alten Rechner Ubuntu 11.04 installiert, WOL eingerichtet und Samba freigaben erzeugt.
Auf meinem W7 Desktop habe ich ein Netzlafuwerk hinzugefügt, welches auf die freigegeben Ordner zugreift.
Dieses funktioniert auch alles, jedoch würde ich gerne den Linux-Rechner runterfahren wenn das Netzlaufwerk nicht gebraucht wird bzw. hochfahren lassen wenn es gebraucht wird. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich warten muss bis der Linux-Rechner hochgefahren ist jedoch stört mich das nicht besonders.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Rechner per WOL zu starten wenn ich das Netzlaufwerk anklicke?
Habe schon viel gegoogelt aber keine aktuellen und hilfreichen Threads dazu gefunden.

Mfg
Heinz


----------



## Bauer87 (30. September 2011)

Das muss du auf dem Rechner einrichten, auf dem du das Netzlaufwerksicon anklickst. Wenn ich deinen Text richtig verstanden habe, ist das ein Windows-Rechner…


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2011)

Das WOL Signal ist ja ein bestimmtes nicht nur ein einfaches Versuchen auf den Rechner per LAN zu zugreifen.
Es gibt Programme mit dennen du den Rechner manuell aufwecken könntest und dann  drauf zugreifen.
Schau mal im software center nach WOL Programmen manchmal gibts die dann auch für Windows um von dort aus den Linux
Rechner auf zuwecken.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. September 2011)

Unter Ubuntu gibt es „wakeonlan“, bei Fedora heißt es „wol“. Beides wird mit „$(Befehl) $(MAC-Adresse)“ benutzt und lässt ich einfach in Mount-Scripts einbauen. Das ist aber unter Windows nicht machbar…


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, mittels Bashscript im Autostart das Magic Packet abschicken zu lassen. Wenn der Client dann gebootet wird, fährt die Linux-Kiste hoch. Unter Linux gibt's dann Möglichkeiten, den Rechner herunterzufahren, wenn seit X Minuten kein Zugriff mehr erfolgte - aber da müsste ich nochmal nachschauen.

MfG Jimini

Edit: ich meine natürlich ein Batchscript.


----------



## H3!nZ (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Habe mich mal in die unterschiedlichen Standby Modis eingelesen und werde mich wahrscheinlich für S4 entscheiden. Größtenteils geht es mir darum Strom zu sparen, denn die Kiste braucht ja nicht laufen, wenn ich nicht draufzugreife.
Falls das nicht funktioniert versuche ich es mal mit dem Batchscript.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Heinz


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Oktober 2011)

Man kann die Rechner komplett abschalten (bis auf Standby-Strom auf dem Ethernet-Adapter). Nur das BIOS muss das halt unterstützen. Verschiedene Standby Modis haben überhaupt nichts mit WOL zu tun.


----------

